# growing crix?



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

hi, i just received a batch of crix, they are too small for my leos but i was wondering if i put them in a larger box and gut load them, will they grow bigger? :?:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yup, feed them and they'll grow (and it won't take them long!) :lol:


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks thats great news, because they are so small that there are loads more of them than there would be in a normal tub so therefore i will save money! :lol:


----------



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

Every time I order crickets, they are always too small. I just feed them plenty of greens and they grow in no time. They are stupid though, I have to shake them out of the cricket keeper tubes every time I put fresh greens in, otherwise they just stay up the tubes til they die. Doh ....


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

see the greens i give them , sould they be wet because i put wet cucumbers in and it made the tub all moist and they died but it would be nice to know for th next time.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

no they should be dry, as all the nutrients etc blah blah is in the green itself, another one to watch out for is carrots


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

right, so i shouldnt give them carrots and the food should be dry, thanks everyone. :lol: 
ps. i was feeding them wet cucumber and carrots, oh well, i will have better luck next time.


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

mutt said:


> no they should be dry, as all the nutrients etc blah blah is in the green itself, another one to watch out for is carrots


Sorry but why not carrots, are they bad for the Geckos? I have put carrot slices in with the crickets and they seem fine and the Geckos don't seem to have had an issue


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

nothin wrong with carrot aslong as its peeled or washed [as fertilises or woteva stay in the skinand are bad for crix and lizards]

just gota be careful ...like this morning i cleaned our 2 crix cages out and where a bit of ther wheatabix had got wet, along with a toilet roll tube it had grown mould since yesterday, so basically keep veg from direct contact with anything else like the substrate, bran or woteva, and when u replace the veg wipe where it sat..use a jam jar lid if poss.

if mould grows, like in our case get rid of it and continue to feed the crix clean food and dont feed them to the lizards for atleast 2 days to be safe.
but is true something as wet as cattor or cucumber is the most likely to leave a damp mouldy mess under or around it.

ive had good sucess lately with spring greens and romaine hearts which are pretty cheap and go quite a long way.


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks, I normally change the food every couple of days to stop the mould. 

I haven't thought of spring onions, there's always some of them in the fridge as my wife likes them but I don't. Tried lettuce but they did not touch it.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

no not spring onions [altho i did use them once..they left the outer bit and ate the inside but made it all gooey] spring greens is lke a type of lettuce or summit..its very dark leaved, and cheap.
I replace the veg twice a day, well..they eat all but the odd stem so more top up than replace but where the moisture wet the surface and it remained covered for just one day it grew..my bad, not the first time ive cocked up 

oh and yeh crix grow quick, i ordered large this time and they were very small, some tiny now less than a week later some are at the scary size with some "white" females appearing.
Strangely, since i switched supplier [from mealwormsdirect.co.uk to livefoods.co.uk out of over 500 crix...and have had them over a week... not a single one has died.......and whereas they usually leave behind there outer skins when they moult in order to grow i havent found any which is very strange as they have grown...assume they have eaten it i guess......fine by me...also i replaced all the tubes the other day [aswell as today] and in 6 hours they wer covered in green shit again...hey its healthy but damn...think ill continue to use this source cos despite the extra food consumption and mess they have remained alive and healthy and doin the job.... 
i can only assume that our beardies being off thier crix this week has nothin to do with the source though...cos if it does im extra confused [hence still having some of the 500 left after over a week lol..unusual also.

the crix and mealies [still have about a thousand left lol] are harder to look after and more time consuming than the beardies and our bosc.


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Stupid me :roll: of course you said spring greens, although I wonder if it would give them onion breath after eating the crickets who were gut loaded on onions  

That's what I get for reading this site and trying to take part in a meetng by phone and netmeet at the same time.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats cool man...i didnt even know what they wer till i saw some in my mums fridge...for her rabbits... so i went and found them in sainsburys for our crix as they are v-cheap.


----------

